# Branson Tractors????



## Ga-Spur (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone familiar with this tractor? They have 0 % financing for 36 months.


----------



## stumpman (Dec 29, 2004)

They sell them where i live they look to be ok dont know how they hold up they should have a good warranty thats a good deal on the financing.


----------



## Toliver (Jan 1, 2005)

My dad and I bought one a couple of months ago.   We got it too late to do any real food plot work but we'll be putting it to the test in a few weeks.


----------

